# Taxation in Singapore if I lived in JB



## darkwalker (Nov 26, 2013)

I am a Malaysian. I wonder what is the taxation rate if I stay in Johor Bahru and travel to Singapore for work everday? Your advise is much appreciated. Thanks


----------

